# اتيكيت العزومات ( حفلة الشاى  )



## ABOTARBO (24 يونيو 2014)

اتيكيت العزومات ( حفلة الشاى  ) 

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

+ لازم لما أعزم حد على حفلة الشاى عندى أعرفه قبلها ب؟أسبوع أو أربع أيام على الأقل ... بحيث ادي وقت للشخص دة انه يحضر نفسه لليوم 

+المفروض لو انا اللى معزومة مروحش ازور حد الا وااكون جايبة معايا هديو سواء حاجة حلوة زى ( شيكولاتة مثلا ) او اى هدية للبيت 

+ نرجع للعزومة فبنقول قبل ما اقدم الشاى او النسكافية لازم قبلها اقدم مياة غازية 
وممكن قبل المياة الغازية بردو شيكولاتة  وبعدالمياة الغازية اقدم الشاى او النسكافية 

+ لازم كمان يكون فى جاتوه وحاجة حادقة لان لازم اراعى ان فى ناس مبتحبش الحلو وبتحب الحادق  .. الحادق زى البيتزا الصغيرة او الساليزون 

+ الجاتوة اللى بيتقدم لازم يكون صغير فى عزومة الشاى ( جاتوه سواريه ) ودة بيتاكل بالايد لانه صغنن 

+ طبعا هقدم الحاجات دى على صينية تقديم وممكن يبقى عليها مفرش على ادها 
ونراعى ان الماج او الكوبايات ميكونش السوائل طالعة لبره بحيث يبقى فى فرصة تبهدل الدنيا  

+ وانا بقدم الصينية والضيوف قاعدين لازم اميل الصينية لحد الشخص اللى قاعد
بس ملحــــــــــــــــــــــــــوظــــــــــــــــــــــــة :

لو بقدم لرجل الاتيكيت بيقول ان الراجل لالالالالالالالازم 
يقف وياخد الحاجة اللى بتتقدم ليه (الماج او الشيكولاتة ... الخ ) 
مش ياخد الصينية  

+ نيجى لطريقة تقديمى للضيوف ياترى مين اللى اقدمله الاول ؟

طبعاً المفروض ابتدى بالاكبر فى السن ولكن السيدات اولاً بمعنى
السيدة الاول وبناتها (البنات فقط )حسب السن وبعدين زوج السيدة واولادهم (الاولاد) حسب السن ..... دة الاتيكيت

لكن احب اوضح ان لو هقدم على حسب القعدة عادى بس لازم الكبير فى السن بردو الاول ...  

+ لازم كمان يبقى فيه كذا ترابيزة صغننة علشان كل صيف يحط عليها الحاجة بعد ما يخلص بدل ما يبقوا محتارين يحطوها فين او ممكن تبقى فى ترابيزة بعجل 

+ اخر حاجة خدوا بالكم من الاطفال علشان متبهدلش الدنيا عند الناس  

copy


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 يونيو 2014)

*يالهوووووي عالروقان

يعني قبل مااقول حد تعالي عندي اطفح كوبايه شاي اقوله قبلها بأسبوع ؟:t19:

وبعدين ساليزون ايه وجاتون سواريه ايه وازوع الشاي حسب السن ايه بس
ياسيدي خلي البساط احمدي اوماال

احنا اما حد يجي عندنا يشرب شاي
بنعمل شاي في البراد ابو زلومه دا بتاع زمان:fun_lol:
ونصبه في الخمسينه شاي تقيل سكر خفيف
وبنغمز فيه بقسماط من ام سمسم دي 
ومش بنوزع الكوبايات
احنا عندنا اللي بيلحق ينتش علي طوووول:new6::new6:

شكرا ابو تربو عالمعلومات 
*​


----------



## tamav maria (24 يونيو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يالهوووووي عالروقان
> 
> يعني قبل مااقول حد تعالي عندي اطفح كوبايه شاي اقوله قبلها بأسبوع ؟:t19:
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## aymonded (24 يونيو 2014)

شكلك ناوي على عزومة بس هانيجي وايدينا فاضية 
بلاش العشم الزايد ده يعني هههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 يونيو 2014)

هههههههههه نورتوا كلكم الموضوع 

ربنا يباركم


----------

